# Hematite barring palladium and platinum?



## benjamin13 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello, i found hematite about 3 years ago and have researched on it for about 3 years now. I believe it could be platinum and palladium barring. i have a bucket full of it and was wondering what the easiest way to find out for sure if i am correct and if i am, how to get it out.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 27, 2012)

benjamin13 said:


> Hello, i found hematite about 3 years ago and have researched on it for about 3 years now. I believe it could be platinum and palladium barring. i have a bucket full of it and was wondering what the easiest way to find out for sure if i am correct and if i am, how to get it out.



The best way is to have it assayed. It is much better than believe in something.


----------



## benjamin13 (Feb 27, 2012)

is their a way i can have it assayed on my own or test it on my own?


----------



## benjamin13 (Feb 27, 2012)

patnor1011 gave me good information on chemicals to test for palladium platinum and gold but these chemicals are very dangerous. If there is any buddy in or near buffalo New York that is familiar with this process and can test it for me i will be willing to compensate.


----------

